# اسهروا و صلوا



## طالب الشفاعه (8 يناير 2007)

:yaka: " اسهروا و صلوا , إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر , يجول ملتمسا من يبتلعه هو " ( 1بط 8:5 )





يا رب أنت قلت " أنا هو الطريق "... ولكن كثيرا ما ينجح الشيطان فى تغيير أهدافى على الطريق

أنت قلت " اسهروا و صلوا "... فكما أن إبليس ساهر و يجول , فيجب على أنا أيضا أن أسهر

لكنى كثيرا ما أتكاسل و أغفو

وحيثما تزرع أنت الحنطة... يأتى هو وقت الغفوة و يزرع زواناً



فيبعدنا عن الأنجيل ... بحجة أننا قرأناه كثيرا

و يبعدنا عن الاجتماعات... حبا فى الوحدة و التأمل

و يبعدنا عن القداس و التناول.. باسم التواضع و عدم الاستحقاق

و يصرفنا عن الصوم... فالصوم صوم اللسان

و يُحول حب الخدمة إلى هدف و منافسة و تحزب

أو يلهينا بكثرة الخدمة و المسؤليات... فلا نجد وقتا للجلوس معك

و نبدأ فى السماح لأنفسنا بما لم نكن نسمح به من قبل... بحجة أنه لم يعد يعثرنا

 يارب اجعلنا ديما فى استعداد وانتظار العريس ونجينا من عدو الخير​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (8 يناير 2007)

_ايمن بجد انت فنان وكليماتك معزيه اوى 

ربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك ويقويك على تعبك

جـــــــو​_


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (8 يناير 2007)

مرسى اوى يا جو  نشكر المسيح وزكرنى فى صلاتك


----------



## العجايبي (27 يناير 2007)

ربنا معاك يامان


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*كلام رائع حبيبي شكرا لك...*
*الرب يسوع معك...*


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا الرب معاكم 

راااااااائع 

جدااااااااااا​


----------



## DODY2010 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بجمد كلامك رائع ربنا يباركك


----------

